# Cool Calvin Graphic



## panta dokimazete (Jan 7, 2009)

from here: Five Reasons I Still Adore Calvin & Hobbes :: List of the Day :: Paste


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

Funny, thanks


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jan 7, 2009)

make that "very cool"!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2009)

Hobbes is following Calvin and they are both teetering on log over a stream.....hmmmm...


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 7, 2009)

That's hilarious. Thanks!


----------

